# Dog License



## bertson (15 Feb 2006)

Does anyone know where you get a dog license these days,
From the council or the post office??


----------



## ClubMan (15 Feb 2006)

_Post Office_ or _Local Authority _- see .

I suppose you heard the *old *joke: 

Q. Why did the man buy a Dalmatian?
A. Because he heard a black and white license was cheaper.


----------



## bertson (15 Feb 2006)

Cheers Man,
Fecking dog warden was out


----------



## bond-007 (15 Feb 2006)

Remember Dog Wardens have no right of entry to your property.


----------



## DrMoriarty (16 Feb 2006)

But don't set the dog on them if you haven't got a license!


----------



## Maryanne12 (27 Feb 2008)

Does anybody know whether there is a Register of Dog Licenses in Ireland? If so, where could one find it?


----------



## Pique318 (27 Feb 2008)

Dog Licencing in Ireland is a joke. No microchipping is required. A basic description of the dog is all that goes on the licence (ie, black & white collie, how many dogs does that cover?!). If a dog is found roaming and the Warden gets them, they have approximately a week to live (maybe less). If you take in a stray, it's never 'legally' yours, (even if you vaccinate, worm, chip and licence it) until you give it up to the pound for a week. No effort to rehome dogs goes on and it's basically an inconvenience if you ring them.


----------



## bond-007 (27 Feb 2008)

I have rescued loads of dogs, and I have attempted to lodge them at the pound for a week so that I could claim ownership or their original owners could claim them but the local pound would have none of it. "Ah sure he has a home now, you keep him" is all that is said.


----------



## Hasslehoff (27 Feb 2008)

Its about time that the government or certainly the "Corpo" as I still like to call them looked at these regulations and tried to lobby and/or implement tighter controls on breeders and owners.
There should be some national registry of dogs , compulsory chipping and registration by the breeder and controlled in the same way a motor vehicle is controlled with various fines and penalties for breach. I think dogs must be neuteured before they go to their new owner or the owner pays for the privilege of having the luxury. I think the whole business and the perennial execution of over 27,000 dogs per annum is appalling, those responsible should be held to pay. The annual Christmas rush for "pets for presents" is too repugnant to bear thinking about, its high times given the cost to the animal, tax payer, charities not to mention the condition of our city streets which seem to be covered completely in shi*e.


----------



## Pique318 (27 Feb 2008)

In practise, the pound should be the last port of call anyway (unless you're looking for a dog, then it should be the first) but those dogs you had Bond, were never 'legally' yours and could be taken from you by the owners at any time (if they wanted). 

We had to get a charity from NI to rehome a stray we found. He was rehomed by the Dogs Trust in the UK. Exporting our strays to be rehomed because neutering/spaying is 'too expensive' or 'too much bother' Geez.


----------



## bond-007 (27 Feb 2008)

Pique318 said:


> .....but those dogs you had Bond, were never 'legally' yours and could be taken from you by the owners at any time (if they wanted).



Well it is over 6 years now and no one has ever come to the door to claim their dogs. I even told the pound if anyone came to them looking for them to send them to me. Nothing ever happened.


----------



## truthseeker (27 Feb 2008)

There is an ongoing problem in my area with packs of greyhounds and mongrels who belong to a local halting site roaming freely and there have been a couple of attacks as the dogs can be vicious in a pack.
The dog warden variously claims 'the greyhounds are too fast for me to catch ya know?' or 'yeah i got two of them but then the owners came out and surrounded my van so I gave them back'.
Greyhounds arent even supposed to be allowed be in a public place without being leashed and muzzled and accompanied by their owner (who holds a license).

Ive personally witnessed the dogs being fed scraps and leftovers poured from a bucket onto the public pavement for them to lick up off the ground and fight each other for yet the local DSPCA wont investigate. They roam freely and there is no sign of water or shelter.

It would certainly put me off bothering to pay for a dog license if I had a dog when I watch this sort of carry on locally.


----------



## bond-007 (27 Feb 2008)

The other side of the coin is that dog wardens will pick on easy targets as dog licences are concerned. They target law abiding citizens but they will not ask at a halting site for dog licences. 

I reported my neighbours for cruelty to the dog warden. He was not interested and said he would have to tell them who reported them. Like do the Gardaí tell the criminals who grassed them up? 

I do agree that the whole dog licensing system and enforcement needs major overhaul.


----------



## truthseeker (27 Feb 2008)

bond-007 said:


> The other side of the coin is that dog wardens will pick on easy targets as dog licences are concerned. They target law abiding citizens but they will not ask at a halting site for dog licences.
> 
> I reported my neighbours for cruelty to the dog warden. He was not interested and said he would have to tell them who reported them. Like do the Gardaí tell the criminals who grassed them up?
> 
> I do agree that the whole dog licensing system and enforcement needs major overhaul.


 
You are quite correct - I have also experienced a reaction like that from the dog warden regarding cruelty.

Just last week at 5.10pm I looked out my window to see an unaccompanied, uncollared Rottweiller wandering about. There were children (who were smaller than the dog) playing a short distance away.
I phoned the guards and reported it. The guard who answered the phone told me in a bored tone of voice that it was a matter for the dog warden and seeing as it was after 5pm she would let him know next morning.
So clearly the laws surrounding dangerous dogs are not enforced by the Gardai - yet if the dog did attack someone its viewed as an assault.


----------



## csirl (27 Feb 2008)

> He was not interested and said he would have to tell them who reported them.


 
Not so. Write a letter to him marked "confidential" and then he will be forbidden to give your name/details to anyone under Freedom of Information laws. He can disclose the contents of the letter and the nature of the complaint, but not the identity of the complainer.


----------



## Marathon Man (29 Feb 2008)

A friend told me about a colleague of his who renewed his dog licence at the same Post office as last year.  The licence no. was the very next one in sequence!  It would appear that nobody else had bothered to buy one in the previous 12 months!

Btw, for all you dog owners especially owners of dangerous breeds (or crosses thereof):  If your dog (non-dangerous breeds, per Act (NOT your opinion that Fido wouldn't hurt a fly)) bites or otherwise harms someone, then your Public Liability insurance cover under your house insurance will cover you.

However if a dog from a breed listed in the Act or a cross from that breed, harms/bites/injures someone while in a public place, and is NOT on a 2 metre (max) lead AND under the control of a person aged at least 16 years old AND is not muzzled, then your household Insurance P.L. does NOT cover you.  *YOU* are paying all costs.

If you're unsure if your dog (or maybe you neighbour's dog) is one of the dangerous breeds, Cork County Council has mug shots [broken link removed].


----------



## Complainer (29 Feb 2008)

bond-007 said:


> I reported my neighbours for cruelty to the dog warden.


Why? What were they doing to him?


----------



## bond-007 (1 Mar 2008)

Straving him and beating him severely. The Gardaí were not interested.


----------



## BountyHunter (1 Mar 2008)

bertson said:


> Does anyone know where you get a dog license these days,
> From the council or the post office??


 


bertson said:


> Cheers Man,
> Fecking dog warden was out


 
Why dont you just get a feckin dog licence, if you can afford to feed the dog surely you can afford a licence, thats assuming you are feeding it. Its only 15euro or something like that from your local Post Office, if you dont know where it is PM me with your general location and I'll send you the location of a post office nearest to you.




bond-007 said:


> Straving him and beating him severely. The Gardaí were not interested.


Its the DSPCA who respond to these kind of animal issues.


----------



## bond-007 (1 Mar 2008)

> Its the DSPCA who respond to these kind of animal issues.


Not in rural areas outside of Dublin county. 

I rang the Gardaí and on their advice rang the dog warden. The dog warden was not interested.


----------



## taponavillus (1 Mar 2008)

bertson said:


> Does anyone know where you get a dog license these days,
> From the council or the post office??


from p.o. dog must be 3 months or older


----------



## mathepac (1 Mar 2008)

bond-007 said:


> Not in rural areas outside of Dublin county...


Not in urban areas outside of Dublin county either.


----------

